# Website names



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2009)

What Are They REALLY Saying HERE!!! 

There are a few people in this world that need to step back first and take a good long look at what they're REALLY saying, when they pick URL or website names for their businesses. 

Here are some classic examples. feel free to click on the links and verify them yourselves. 

1. The ‘Who Represents’ site used to find the name of the agent that represents celebrities:
http://www.whorepresents.com

2. Gotta love Italian Power Generator companies:
http://www.powergenitalia.com 

3. Need some customised pens designed and made?:
http://www.penisland.net 

4. Computer software:
http://www.ipanywhere.com

5. The First Cumming Methodist Church:
http://www.cummingfirst.com 

6. Feel like a holiday at Lake Tahoe, USA?
http://www.gotahoe.com 

7. Art direction for a price of course:
http://www.speedofart.com 

8. Experts Exchange, an information and resource portal that even includes a section on dating:
http://www.expertsexchange.com


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha!


----------



## wwinger (Dec 18, 2009)

When I am alone, (entirely too often these days), I rarely laugh out loud, even at some very funny things. This time however, I not only laughed out loud but did so until my sides were aching and tears were rolling down my cheeks. Without a doubt, that is some of the funniest stuff I have ever seen.


----------



## LRG (Dec 18, 2009)

LMTO
Brother Bill has special glasses


----------

